# Pace Ward



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I renewed through Pace Ward this year.

They offered the best price with modest excess (£350) and full windscreen cover for me with Zenith as the underwriter. 

Also Pace Ward offers multicar policies with Zenith which include the GT-R with single or additional drivers. A new purchase may trigger this option for me.

Many thanks to Jack and the Pace Ward team.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm with pace ward. Renewed 4 years on the trot and they always seem to be competitive. Plus the service is good.

You mention full windscreen cover. I thought this would count as a claim and affect your no claims? Or do you have something else on your policy?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

gtr mart said:


> I'm with pace ward. Renewed 4 years on the trot and they always seem to be competitive. Plus the service is good.
> 
> You mention full windscreen cover. I thought this would count as a claim and affect your no claims? Or do you have something else on your policy?


No, windscreen damage usually does not affect no claims bonus, but can be limited to a fixed amount, e.g. £500 which might not be enough. Windscreens cost a chunk more than that, so I asked for and got a like for like replacement policy, with a £100 excess. So if a windscreen cost £1000, I would pay a flat £100.


----------

